# I Fixed My Rubiks Magic! :d :d :d :d



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 11, 2007)

OMG Rubiks magic has always been the most coolest funnest puzzle to me and FOREVER i have always gone through magic after magic and having them get broken. And about awhile back i went through SO much crap to FINALLY get another one which broke and has been broken FOREVER and i have always tried and TRIED and tried to learn HOW to restring and have given up... but FINALLY omg last night i tried and again and RELOOKED over the diagrams i have looked over and OVER and i have been waiting for my Master Magic in the mail for about a week and a half now and i tried for hours and i ACTUALLY got the 1st STRING IN which i have NEVER done before. and what do you know? a few minutes later the 2nd string... then the 3rd and later that night i FINALLY restrung my Rubiks Magic and i was TOTALLY FLIPPING OUT! i was happier then ever even though i put two ring picture back in WRONG so whensolvd the 3 rings werent connected lmao but i was STILL happy then afterplaying with it it broke again.. i wsa mad but excited to try again i tried for a little while got 4 strings in but had to go to bed. then next morning i tried again WITHOUT using ANY diagrams and i fixed it AGAIN and it hasnt broken yet! so i FINALLY fixed my rubiks magic, fixed those two picture in the magic so it is CORRECTLY solved now, and I KNOW HOW TO RESTRING THE RUBIKS MAGIC NOW! i am happier than ever! and am excited to get better at one of my ABSOLUTE FAVOURITE RUBIKS PUZZLES EVER!! ABSOLUTE thanks to Craig bouchard for some help, the chinese restringing video on youtube, twistypuzzles.com diagram, and Doowon Joo for TOTAL inspiration! so for such a long story.. but i am just SO HAPPY!!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 11, 2007)

I kinda know how you feel. That's why I wrote this a couple of weeks ago in my competition results:


Mike Hughey said:


> This week I finally accomplished a goal of mine - I competed in all the events this week, and even got legitimate times (non-DNFs) for all of them! My most major accomplishment was that I restrung my magic (I can't believe how hard that was to learn to do - but now it's rather easy), so I was able to compete in it finally.



I felt like it was a bigger accomplishment than my new personal best on 5x5x5 BLD that same week.  And now it's actually quite easy to restring. It sure is frustrating until you learn how, though.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 11, 2007)

Sorry to double-post, but I figured this might be an ideal thread to ask this question on. I bought my current Magic and Master Magic from cube4you a month or so ago. They look just like the old Matchbox ones with the multicolored rings against a black background - just like the old Master Magic I had years ago. (I don't know if they're really the Matchbox ones or if they're just copied from them, I guess. But they look the same.) Anyway, I've noticed they have extra strings on them. Is this normal? My Magic came apart right away, whereupon I discovered it had 13 strings. One had broken, and I've since had another break, so I still have 3 extras left around in case I need them. And my Master Magic has had 2 strings break, but it's still fully functional, so apparently both of those strings were doubled. (I have no idea how many additional extra strings are on it.)

Anyway, I was just wondering if this was normal on all Magics, or if I was just lucky with these. I noticed that over on TwistyPuzzles, ExoCorsair made the comment he'd like to have lots of extra strings. Maybe this would be a good way to get them - just buy a few of these Magics and take them apart for the strings.


----------



## sam (Dec 11, 2007)

For magics and master magics ive found that most are double stringed when you bought them. But its very easy to make a mistake and miss a string. Also, on my original master magic i have some parts actually triple strung (Its way too tight). I recommend buying DIY kits and making them yourself. I believe that there are some extras on the original master magic but on the original magic there are none on mine. I love to have extra strings as well because i tend to break them on normal magic more than master. I get them in DIY 4's from Cube4you. You need two of them for an 8-tile magic. They come with 8 strings so that you can double string them. Its a very good price. The only problem is that they are not as tight as the old strings but they are still very good replacements. 
As for buying them and taking them apart; i think thats how he does it at cubesmith.
I've gotten a bit better at restring magics without using any tape/ribbon/adhesive. I find that once you get the first string on, its a ton easier to finish the whole thing.


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 11, 2007)

The doubling is more common now. I think that the originals only had 8 strings, while the newer ones have 16. This keeps them together way better. I think there's something in the rules about having a completely double stringed magic for competition, although no one really checks. Pretty much any magic you see in competition is going to be double stringed, otherwise it would fall apart way too easy.


----------



## sam (Dec 11, 2007)

yeah, i remember either you, Jon or someone else mentioning that bob might check strings... Actually, i just had to restring my friend's magic and his had something like 12 or 13... just like mike said. But Mike, you should keep it double strung. You dont really have 3 to spare, it will seriously break soon. Its easier to replace one thing than restring the entire magic.


----------



## Harris Chan (Dec 12, 2007)

I had mine tangled up...on the first day I got it (today) XD Now if I can figure out how to untangle them, then i can start restringing it...


----------



## pjk (Dec 12, 2007)

Someone undid some strings on my magic like 6 months ago, right after Mitchell fixed it for me, and I haven't been able to restring it since. I need to learn sometime soon.


----------



## sam (Dec 12, 2007)

i can fix it if anyone wants to send them to me . i used to have to ask mitchell fix mine but i finally learned how and its not too difficult. i haven't had to restring a master magic yet, but someday soon it will happen.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 12, 2007)

I definitely don't see anything in the rules requiring double-stringing, although I thought I read a message in a forum once that implied such. If old Magics were single-strung, I would be very surprised if the rules required double-stringing. Anyway, it's disappointing to hear that they should be double-strung, since that actually means I was cheated 3 strings to begin with - I had 13 instead of 16. And now 2 are broken, so I'm down to 11.

Does anyone make their own Magic strings? I think there was something on Jaap's site about the kind of fishing line and joiners to use - has anyone actually tried it?

It's interesting to hear that competition Magics are typically double-strung. No wonder I can't go any faster.  (I'm sure that doesn't have much to do with it, but it's nice to have an excuse, anyway.)

Harris, I had the problem with being confused how to untangle it. Eventually I just twisted the whole thing apart. When you're first learning to restring, I think it's actually easier to take the whole thing apart first. After some practice, you'll figure out how to untangle it as well, but at first it's probably easier to just start from scratch with a fully disassembled puzzle.


----------



## sam (Dec 12, 2007)

Pantazis makes (Made?) his own strings using fishing line and capillary. Or you can just tie a certain knot in the line (I heard this once, i forget who said it). originally i had a problem getting it untangled as well. basically i just tried various flips until it came to a position i recognized.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Dec 12, 2007)

pjk said:


> Someone undid some strings on my magic like 6 months ago, right after Mitchell fixed it for me, and I haven't been able to restring it since. I need to learn sometime soon.



I found Lucas Garron's magic page to be the best out of any stringing tutorial I have ever used (meaning: I actually had a fully functional magic after using his tutorial).


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 13, 2007)

ExoCorsair said:


> pjk said:
> 
> 
> > Someone undid some strings on my magic like 6 months ago, right after Mitchell fixed it for me, and I haven't been able to restring it since. I need to learn sometime soon.
> ...


Someone actually uses that? 
I use it myself when I forget how to string, but... 

I should really fix my website...
So: You didn't have trouble with the double string or closing the loop?


----------



## ExoCorsair (Dec 13, 2007)

Double-stringing tutorial was great, but I didn't bother looping. Although, I prefer a piece of ribbon to, say, a metal bar.


----------



## sam (Dec 13, 2007)

really? i dont use any thing....i just use an envelope opener to put the strings over the last part of each string...Its very good for custom magic making. hey Lucas, do you have any original master magic renders or original magic ones without the cube-circles?


----------



## guinepigs rock (Feb 24, 2011)

Can some please string my master magic.


----------



## aikikai_cuber (Feb 24, 2011)

i would but........ I'm ALLLLLL the way in Malaysia


----------



## Faz (Feb 24, 2011)

guinepigs rock said:


> can some please sting my master magic.


 
Sorry, I'm not a bee.

Link


----------



## Lucas Garron (Feb 24, 2011)

sam said:


> really? i dont use any thing....i just use an envelope opener to put the strings over the last part of each string...Its very good for custom magic making. hey Lucas, do you have any original master magic renders or original magic ones without the cube-circles?



On that subject, someone recently sent me a link to http://volutar.eu5.org/8rm_orig.pdf.


----------

